# Fried Mac N' Cheese



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2014)

_*July 5, 2014*_​*Fried Mac N' Cheese*​







I had these as appetizers at a wedding in May and every one raved over them. The folks I was with said they would love to make these so I figured this is something I had to try. I researched a ton of recipes but thought it wasn't worth the hassle, so I came up with my own method. I had to play around with a few techniques to get it right, but the payoff was definitely worth it. The obstacle I was facing was they would still be cold in the middle after a deep fry and if they were deep fried too long they would start to disintegrate. One way around this would be to let the frozen cubes sit out at room temperature a bit longer, but my fear was they would fall apart when being moved to the fryer, so I found the middle road.
 


Frozen Macaroni and Cheese.







Carefully Cubed to your preferred dimensions.







 
After the cubes sweat a bit 10 minutes, coat in bread crumbs, for less breadcrumbs, use flour for this step.






 

Dip the breadcrumb coated cubes in egg and back into the breadcrumbs, if they start getting soft at this point, do your best to reform these.








Deep fry on a low setting for 90 seconds, raise out of the oil for 10 seconds or so, I used the setting on my deep fryer marked for Mushrooms/Fish... not sure of the actual temperature, this you will have to play with.








after the 10 second rest do the 2nd deep fry for 90 seconds, place on wire rack to drip off excess oil then transfer to plate, serve immediately.








This weekends Appetizer Sampler


----------



## themule69 (Jul 8, 2014)

That looks good. I am going to have to give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Aug 19, 2014)

Dang it SQWIB sorry for being so late but that looks great. Way to think out of the box LOL 

DS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 19, 2014)

OHHHH  MYYYYYYYYY    Thumbs Up


----------

